# Lena und der Songcontest - Wie findet ihr sie?



## rAveN_13 (8. Februar 2011)

Lena tritt die Titelverteidigung in diesem Jahr an und die Songs für das Finale stehen fest. 

Mich würde interessieren was ihr von der Dame haltet. Von der Musik, dem Gesang. 

Denkt ihr, dass sie sich länger halten wird als andere Casting-Teilnehmer. 

Wird sie den Songcontest - ausgetragen im eigenen Land - sogar gewinnen?


----------



## Leandros (8. Februar 2011)

Ich denke es ist sehr Eitel versuchen den Titel zu verteidigen. 
Lenas Musik ist nicht meine Musikrichtung, find die Musik allerdings dafür relativ gut. Persönlich wirkt sie auch Nett.

Metal ftw!

Hoffe allerdings sie gewinnt, für Deutschland.


----------



## mMn (8. Februar 2011)

Finde die Kleine richtig süß, jedoch sagt mir ihr Gesang und ihre Musik überhaupt nicht zu!



Leandros schrieb:


> ...
> Metal ftw!
> ...


----------



## Dartwurst (8. Februar 2011)

Irgendwie kommt es mir so vor als hätte Lena Ihre Leichtigkeit verloren. Das wird wohl nichts mit der Titelverteidigung. Aber das ist mir auch egal. Frei nach Grönemeyer: "Ich mag Musik nur wenn sie laut ist".


----------



## inzpekta (8. Februar 2011)

Diese Titelverteidigung ist nur auf Raab's Mist gewachsen. Ich glaub nicht das Lena das so gewollt hat... Da bricht dann doch der falsche Ehrgeiz bei ihm durch. Und mal ehrlich: Die Songs die ausgewählt wurden sind doch nicht konkurrenzfähig... Da hätten sie lieber das so machen sollen wie im letzten Jahr. Künstler und Song casten...


----------



## Johnny05 (8. Februar 2011)

Lena ist bestimmt ein nettes Mädchen,aber Ich glaube nicht daran das Sie den Titel verteidigen kann.Allein durch den Druck der Medien ist Lena zum gewinnen verdammt.Die Kleine tut mir eher leid.


----------



## Painkiller (8. Februar 2011)

Sie ist ja eine ganz nette Person. 

Aber der Songcontest und die Musik fällt bei mir unter "Dinge die die Welt nicht braucht"


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Februar 2011)

I moag di ned,
Mir zu affig und wie konnte so ein Genuschel überhaupt gewinnen. Dise Art von Verunstaltungen ähh Veranstaltungen sind mir ein Rätsel wie auch die Gesänge. Aus meiner Sicht so wertvoll wie ein Kropf.
Ohne AC / DC, ohne mich


----------



## dj*viper (8. Februar 2011)

wenn ich ihre stimme oder gesang höre, kriege ich gänsehaut...aber nicht wegen der tollen stimme, sondern weil sie meinen ohren weh tut... kann die alte net ab, baahhhh


----------



## Rinkadink (8. Februar 2011)

the hype is over


----------



## rAveN_13 (8. Februar 2011)

Ich habe mir den Contest nicht im Tv sondern im INternet angesehen. 

Mein Fazit ist, dass die Texte der songs gut sind. 
Musikalisch also von den Instrumenten könnte man noch besseres machen.
Aber der Knaller ist Lena selbst. Vor einem Jahr hat sie mit ihrer Art noch überzeugt und Millionen begeister. Mich zwar nicht aber waren ja genug. Sie war süß, frech, durchgeknallt aber auch sexy und einfach mal was anderes. Aber hör ich mir die songs an so ist der Gesang einfach Einheitsbrei. Da kommt 0 Kraft, keine Kopfstimme, einfach nix. 

Dieses mal wird das Wesen Lena wohl nicht gewinnen, denn die Leistung ist einfach zu schlecht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Februar 2011)

> Aber hör ich mir die songs an so ist der Gesang einfach Einheitsbrei. Da kommt 0 Kraft, keine Kopfstimme, einfach nix.


Das ist es ja, dazu die undeutliche Aussprache. Es klingt wie eine Kreissäge im gefrorenen Fisch. Das ist auch der Grund weshalb ich Live - Musik gar nicht mehr mag, Gesangstalent ist rar geworden.


----------



## Leandros (8. Februar 2011)

Hab was dolles gefunden 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O85aC5_1kkA


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (8. Februar 2011)

Sie wird 100% nicht gewinnen...weil sie einfach schlecht ist...und sie nervt einfach total ab, mit Ihrem ADHS...siehe Zuschauerzahlen...die gingen total in den Keller...sie wird irgendwann genauso hinter der Kasse bei Kaiser´s sitzen wie viele andere auch schon.


----------



## Seabound (8. Februar 2011)

Nervt mich nur noch. Raab hätte die Zeit besser in die Suche neuer Talente investiert. 

Lena interessiert mich nur in dem Fall, dass sie in ein paar Jahren um die Karriere wieder anzukurbeln, ma im Playboy auftaucht.


----------



## Jagiełło (8. Februar 2011)

Nee, dass wird nix mit dem Titel - geschieht dem Kokser Raab ganz recht. 
Der alte Song war einfach nur gut auf sie zugeschnitten, die Stimme an sich ist ja eher mager. Musikalisch aus der Retorte, auch wenn sie mir wegen dem ganzen Theater etwas leid tut.

Und die Texte, naja...


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (8. Februar 2011)

Jagiełło;2677416 schrieb:
			
		

> Nee, dass wird nix mit dem Titel - geschieht dem Kokser Raab ganz recht.
> Der alte Song war einfach nur gut auf sie zugeschnitten, die Stimme an sich ist ja eher mager. Musikalisch aus der Retorte, auch wenn sie mir wegen dem ganzen Theater etwas leid tut.
> 
> Und die Texte, naja...



Kokser also ja??? Fakten hast du sicherlich für so eine Anschuldigung oder???


----------



## mixxed_up (8. Februar 2011)

Ich finds absoluten Quatsch, die da noch einmal hinzuschicken. Wenn die Richter da nicht vollkommen von Sinnen sind, wird sie keinen Blumentopf gewinnen. Ich für meinen Teil bin dafür, Unheilig das nächste mal dort hinzuschicken, den Gewinner des Bundesvision-Songcontest.


----------



## Flotter Geist (8. Februar 2011)

Die alte nervt ,die soll dahin zurückgehn wo sie hergekommen ist.
Lena go Home!


----------



## moe (8. Februar 2011)

totgehypt würde ich mal sagen. da ist einfach die luft raus.
das die diesen (imho übrigens völlig überflüssigen) zirkus nochmal gewinnnt ist alles andere als wahrscheinlich.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (8. Februar 2011)

o nein nicht käsefuß xD


----------



## zøtac (8. Februar 2011)

Die ist einfach nur nerfig, weg mit der!


----------



## m-o-m-o (8. Februar 2011)

Wow, ist das schon ein ganzes Jahr her, dass ich nicht mehr TV gucke? Wie doch die Zeit vergeht 

@Topic:
Ich mochte sie schon nicht als sie hochgehyped wurde, ich war schon kurz davor mit Nadeln durchs Trommelfell zu stechen damit ich "Satallite" nicht mehr hören musste und wusste durch den Megahype, dass alles pünktlich zur Fußball WM mit ihr vorbei sein würde. Und da ich sowieso nicht mehr fernsehe:

Wayne?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Februar 2011)

Du hättest während der WM deine Trommelfelle mit der Vuvu rausschiessen können.


> "Satallite"


Ich bin mir bis heute nicht siche rob sie das gesungen hat. Als Kind hat man mir beigebracht nicht mit vollem Mund zu reden, bei ihr klingt es so als man es vergessen zu sagen.


----------



## KaitoKid (8. Februar 2011)

Ich hab gerade gesehn, dass letzes Jahr Madcon mitgemacht hat.
Die hätten gewinnen müssen!!!
D hat keinen Musikgeschmack, schickt Seeed, Samy oder F.R., die Beginner, wir haben so viele krasse Musiker und das gibt jedes Mal einen Krampf...


----------



## NCphalon (8. Februar 2011)

Lena is als Sängerin eigentlich net schlecht, aber dass sie nochmal antritt find ich affig, ich seh schon die Hetzartikel in der Sun


----------



## m-o-m-o (8. Februar 2011)

...und die Pushversuche des deutschen Pendants


----------



## Veriquitas (8. Februar 2011)

Das Problem ist das sie Sängerin ist und keine Künstlerin...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Februar 2011)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Das Problem ist das sie Sängerin ist und keine Künstlerin...


 
Eher eine künstliche Sängerin. Was abgemischt noch einigermaßen zu ertragen ist enlarvt jeder Liveauftritt als no go


----------



## m-o-m-o (8. Februar 2011)

Immerhin kann man ja sagen, dass ProSieben nen besseren Job gemacht hat als die ÖR-Sender. Das lässt aber auch sehr tief blicken 
*über haushaltsabgabe fluch*


----------



## Hansaplast (9. Februar 2011)

Zur richtigen Zeit war Lena damals am richtigen Ort und hat den Eurokitschcontest mehr durch ihre Erscheinung als ihren Beitrag gerockt.

Nächstes mal werden die anderen Länder ihre niedlichen Hühner antreteten lassen und Lena Meyer-Ladenhüt wird dagegen wörtlich alt aussehen.

Eher wird der Schumi noch einmal Weltmeister...


----------



## riedochs (9. Februar 2011)

Von dem Schmarn interessiert mich nichts. Ich habe bisher keine Minute von dem Krempel geschaut. Titelverteidigung


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (9. Februar 2011)

Bei ihrem ESC-Auftritt letztes Jahr habe ich nur gedacht "Ui, die singt aber schlecht. Die hat's vergeigt." Und am Ende hat sie haushoch gewonnen. Mir kann keiner erzählen, dass sie aufgrund ihres musikalischen Auftritts gewonnen hat. Sie hat einfach nur durch ihre angeblich natürliche Art die meiste Aufmerksamkeit bekommen. 

Immer wenn sie eine Kamera sieht, geht sie in den "Flippigkeitsmodus" und versucht möglichst merkwürdig rüberzukommen. Die meisten scheinen das als lustig und natürlich zu empfinden, auf mich wirkt das zu 100 Prozent gestellt und unnatürlich.


----------



## Uziflator (11. Februar 2011)

KaitoKid schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade gesehn, dass letzes Jahr Madcon mitgemacht hat.
> Die hätten gewinnen müssen!!!



Die haben nicht teilgenommen, Die sind dort Nur augetreten.


----------



## troppa (12. Februar 2011)

Lena ist i.O., aber ich glaube nicht, dass sie noch einmal gewinnen kann.

Das Publikum und die Jurys 2 mal zu überzeugen ist doch eine Mamutaufgabe.

Allerdings finde ich folgende Titel zu gut für den letzten Platz:

Push Forward / Mabye von Daniel Schaub und Pär Lammers
What happened to me von Lena und Raab
Taken by a stranger von Nicole Morier, Gus Seyffert und Monica Birkenes



M_CLEAR_S schrieb:


> Bei ihrem ESC-Auftritt letztes Jahr habe ich  nur gedacht "Ui, die singt aber schlecht. Die hat's vergeigt."



Naja, dass dachte ich bei dem Auftritt der No Angels 2008^^

Axo, Ihr braucht nicht googlen SIE HABEN.


----------



## cerbero (12. Februar 2011)

Das ganze mal anders herum angefasst:

Wer wäre so Blöd sich ein Jahr nach dem Gewinn des ESC in D hinzustellen und zu sagen: Ich mach das nach, ich gewinne auch. Sicherlich einige die die Kohle absahnen wollen.(einschränkend: Jemand dem man das ganze wenigstens noch mit viel Wohlwollen glauben würde...) 

Ich selber bin kein großer Fan ihrer Musik, aber solang es nicht totgedudelt wird, gehts es doch, es läuft deutlich schlimmeres im Radio.

Und: Solang sie nicht letzte wird, hat sie es in meinen Augen gut genug gemacht - es ist der ESC. (Wer erinnert sich denn noch an Mittelfeldplazierungen - nur Erste und Letzte Plätze bleiben )


----------



## Ahab (12. Februar 2011)

Ich kann sie nicht mehr sehen. Schon damals bei "LIKE A SATTELITE..." hab ich die Krätze bekommen. Sie ist sehr sympathisch, aber der Hype um sie geht mir so auf den Kranz. >.<


----------



## Tobucu (12. Februar 2011)

Ich hab damals schon im Vorfeld zu Kollegen gesagt mit der Performance wird das nichts mit Top 20.
Was daraus geworden ist wissen wir nun.
Das Problem ist das Lena nicht uns gefallen muss, sondern unseren Lieben Nachbarn.
Wenn nicht wieder Lordi antritt gibt es auch keine ernsthafte Konkurenz.


----------



## theLamer (12. Februar 2011)

Wäre cool ne Umfrage draus zu machen...


----------



## Tobucu (12. Februar 2011)

theLamer schrieb:


> Wäre cool ne Umfrage draus zu machen...


Und was soll es uns bringen.  ~100% sind der Meinung das es dies Jahr nix wird mit Germany 12 points.


----------



## troppa (12. Februar 2011)

Tobucu schrieb:


> Das Problem ist das Lena nicht uns gefallen muss, sondern unseren Lieben Nachbarn.
> Wenn nicht wieder Lordi antritt gibt es auch keine ernsthafte Konkurenz.



Hm, jetzt den Paul machen ist gefährlich, erst mal den März abwarten, was da noch so kommt. Albanien und Schweiz sind wohl keine Konkurrenz für uns. Rumänien und die Niederlande schon ehr. Bin mal gespannt auf Frankreich (Tenor + Korsisch kling interressant) und Großbritannien schickt Blue (Naja, allerdings erwarte ich nach den letzten Jahren nichts besonders, aber wer weiß.)


----------



## cerbero (13. Februar 2011)

Ich bezweifel mal das in den Nachbarländern Lena nochmal so überragend ankommt. Das "Frische" fehlt halt. 
Ralf Siegels Lena"Klon" auf Malta is jedenfalls vorher rausgeflogen - was bei Ralf Siegel wiederum nix heissen muss.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Februar 2011)

Den Siegel braucht auch keiner mehr, die können ja mal den Bohlen holen.


----------



## Tobucu (13. Februar 2011)

Mir langt es schon wenn wir wieder in die Top 10 kommen.
Und das hat Stefan eigentlich immer hingekriegt.


----------



## Hansaplast (14. Februar 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Den Siegel braucht auch keiner mehr, die können ja mal den Bohlen holen.



Das wäre den Teufel mit dem Belzebub austreiben.

Holt Guildo Horn und lasst ihn mit der Meyer-Ladenhüt  "_*Im Wagen vor mir"*_  von Henry Valentino vortragen.
YouTube - Henry Valentino & Uschi - Im Wagen vor mir


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Februar 2011)

> Das wäre den Teufel mit dem Belzebub austreiben


Mag ja sein, aber von Musik hat er eher den Plan.


> Holt Guildo Horn und lasst ihn mit der Meyer-Ladenhüt "Im Wagen vor mir" von Henry Valentino vortragen.


Ja ne is klar, der hat doch nur Chancen alleine auf einer Eisscholle


----------



## Charlie Harper (8. März 2011)

Anfangs fand Ich Lena noch süß und irgendwie auch geil. Ihre Musik mochte Ich ja noch nie. Aber jetzt krieg Ich schon das Würgen, wenn Ich nur Ihren Namen höre! 
Und dieser Raab geht mir langsam auch auf die Eier! Fast jedes Wochenende kommt sein Mist bei Pro 7. Der Sender hat ja kein Geld mehr und muss daher die Matrix-Trilogie monatlich ausstrahlen  Ist das schon mal jemandem aufgefallen`??


----------



## Padesch (13. März 2011)

ansich ganz sympathisch - mittlerweile aber altbacken, da könnt was neues her^^


----------



## Jeremy (18. März 2011)

Der neue Song ist zu lethargisch, hat keine Chance.


----------



## MasterFreak (19. März 2011)

Ich mag die net und ihre Musik schon garnicht 

Hardstyle 4Ever


----------



## Jack ONeill (19. März 2011)

Was ist Lena?

Nein Spaß, ich glaub nicht daran das die es noch einmal schaft


----------



## Brut (28. März 2011)

Lena wird untergehen - mit wehenden Fahnen
letztes Jahr traf sie voll den Zeitgeist dieses Jahr können sie viele schon nicht mehr sehen


----------



## thysol (29. März 2011)

Irland wird dieses Jahr gewinnen.


----------



## Radagis (31. März 2011)

Ich mag ihre Musik und Stimme nicht, außerdem bewegt sie sich wie eine Affe auf Speed.
Sie hat nichts feminininses .


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (31. März 2011)

Radagis schrieb:


> Ich mag ihre Musik und Stimme nicht, außerdem bewegt sie sich wie eine Affe auf Speed.
> Sie hat nichts feminininses .


 
Haha stimmt...voll der Freak die alte.


----------



## Abufaso (6. April 2011)

Lena kann gar nicht noch mal gewinnen dafür ist das neue Lied viel zu langweilig. Ausserdem wählen die Leute diesmal lieber jemand Anderes als dieselbe nochmal. 



			
				Jeremy schrieb:
			
		

> Der neue Song ist zu lethargisch, hat keine Chance.



Was heißt lethargisch?


----------



## Lan_Party (6. April 2011)

Ich finde diese Braun oder so hat um Dimensionen besser gesungen. Lena ist kein Star!


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (8. April 2011)

next pls


----------



## mae1cum77 (8. April 2011)

Man kann auch aus allem ein Thema machen, vermisse einen DSDS-Sammelthread...
Ansonsten, kann ich nicht hören ohne zu lachen, also:


----------

